# My Wannabe....



## WannaBeK9 (Jan 14, 2012)

My posts are few and far between here, mostly because I'm not home _with_ my dog. My mom and dad have been caring for him thru deployment. My dad was a K9 handler in the 80's and early 90's...and obviously it's still in his blood. To the point that since we still have access to the training field, he took Jax out to play around on some of the obstacles. Just wanted to share, it brought a smile to my face after a long day. 

http://youtu.be/UuF4TYGNm1M

Sorry, I don't know how to embed the video!


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

awesome!! beautiful dog!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

That's SO great! It's got to be very comforting to know that Jax is in such good hands while you are away!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Agree! He just takes the obstacles and gives it his all, and you can tell that your parents just love him to bits.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

That is an awesome dog, and I agree, it's obvious they love him, and it's neat because they have him while you're away 

Also, thank you for your sacrifice for our country and our freedom


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Thank you for making my day. Thank you, also, for your service.


----------



## WannaBeK9 (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks guys. Like I said, it made me smile and I hoped it would have the same effect on others. I can't thank my patents enough, they've been awesome to him. He can be a little neurotic, he's obsessed with his ball and ring, and constantly thinks that he should get to go everywhere that people do. I have no illusions of him ever doing ScH or K9 work...he's not got the temperament or the nerve for it but I'd say for his first time ever seeing a wall, broad jump and crawl that he did a pretty darn respectable job. 

Can't wait to get home to my boy!


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

So nice to see them enjoying their time with Jax too. We left our dog with my parents when we were transferred to Bahrain. They fed her cheese and oreos until she was close to 15 lbs overweight! I should have found your parents to look after her.  Just kidding, of course...but it is wonderful to see them doing positive and fun things with Jax.


----------

